# T35 Torx. Does it really exist?



## unitool (Apr 12, 2001)

I wanted to install my HPA cold air intake today, but I needed a few tools first. Many stops later, I still need a T35 torx. I don't think such a thing exists, or if it does, it is a rare and elusive beast that is never seen in the hardware and tool stores of the North Hollywood/Los Angeles valley area.

Was anyone else that purchased the HPA CAI able to find a T35 torx bit somewhere? At this point, I'd buy a second set of torx bits if that is what I need to do in order to get a T35.

So far, I have been to Sears, Home Depot, Osh, another Sears, Ace Hardware, a local independent hardware store, another Home Depot, Pep Boys, and Checkers or whatever they call it out here.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

unitool said:


> I wanted to install my HPA cold air intake today, but I needed a few tools first. Many stops later, I still need a T35 torx. I don't think such a thing exists, or if it does, it is a rare and elusive beast that is never seen in the hardware and tool stores of the North Hollywood/Los Angeles valley area.
> 
> Was anyone else that purchased the HPA CAI able to find a T35 torx bit somewhere? At this point, I'd buy a second set of torx bits if that is what I need to do in order to get a T35.
> 
> So far, I have been to Sears, Home Depot, Osh, another Sears, Ace Hardware, a local independent hardware store, another Home Depot, Pep Boys, and Checkers or whatever they call it out here.


I have a T35 bit in my 1/4" "security bit" set. Try looking for such a set at a tool shop.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sears online store is the place to go....

http://www.sears.com:80/shc/s/searc...et+set&i_cntr=1316400882107&autoRedirect=true


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

I didn't see any T35 in those Sears sets, but I didn't look at every one. T30 and T40 are plentiful, but T35 seems to be the unicorn. I have tons of torx bits, but I could not find one T35.

I did find this. Not sure what the quality of that site is, though.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Security bit sets look like the only place to find them..... They have a hole but still...
Found at ECS -->http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-2.0T/Tools/Hand_Tools/ES1905727/


----------



## unitool (Apr 12, 2001)

Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------

